# First Venison Ham



## zardnok (Jan 13, 2007)

I have never smoked Venison before, but there has to be a first time for everything!  I raided moms freezer and cleaned out some "old meat" that was taking up space and ended up with some pretty nice stuff that I plan on smoking for the Playoff game tomorrow.  One of the things is about a 4 pound venison ham that I am currently brining.

The brine I am using is:

1 gallon water
1/2 cup salt
1/4 cup turbinado sugar
1/4 cup Norris select syrup
1/4 cup minced garlic
1/4 cup minced onion
1/4 cup Tony's

Tomorrow morning I will wake up and fire up "Puff the Magic Dragon" and get my meat out and ready to go.  I plan on rubbing the Ham with Onion powder, garlic powder, a tad of cumin, and then wrapping it in bacon.  Any other spices yall think I should toss in for good measure??  Hopefully I can get this thing done in under 6 hours so we can eat for the Saints game!

I will try to update as I go and if LUCKY, I will finally figure out how to get pictures off my cell phone and onto the computer so yall can smoke along with me.  Silly me has a Razr v3c which is different than a v3, so there is some driver issue or something that locks up when I try to transfer.  Perhaps I will get it figured out by tomorrow.  Actually, my buddy is coming over to smoke with me and he is bringing his 15 y/o kid!!  I will just hand it to him and let him deal with it!!

WHO DAT!!  WHO DAT!!  Who dat say dey gone beat dem Saints!!


----------



## cheech (Jan 14, 2007)

Well well did you get the pictures? Did the ham turn out?


----------



## zardnok (Jan 30, 2007)

Ask and ye shall receive!

In the brine.






Out of the Smoker.





Sliced with smoke ring.


----------



## dr good (Jan 30, 2007)

We dont eat a lot of venison here,most of it is feral what you do find in the bush but this little 'ham' looks great. You must cure it as well and I know that it is only small @ 4 lbs but you have done well with it under the 6 hours. Congrats.


----------



## bubbly top bbq (Jan 30, 2007)

Now that looks good.  How was it?  Nice and tender I bet.  Makes me want to go out and look for a deer tonight. :)


----------



## cheech (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures it does look like it tasted very good


----------



## cheech (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for the pictures it does look like it tasted very good


----------



## zardnok (Jan 31, 2007)

It was good, but the Norris' syrup gave it a weird twang, at least I think it was the Norris'.  Not sure if I will use the Norris' again.


----------



## shellbellc (Feb 12, 2007)

What's Norris Sauce?


----------



## zardnok (Feb 13, 2007)

It is a local syrup that I added into the brine.  It is good on biscuits, and I thought it would be good on a ham, but it just imparted a twang.  Some folks may like it, but I personally did not like the combination with venison.


----------



## buzzy (Feb 26, 2007)

Zardnok
That does look like a great tasting piece of venison. I smoke alot of venison. I have several brine recipes that I think are real good. A couple of things that I do is seperate the muscle groups in the ham & trim all the silver off of them I can. Then take bacon slices  & cut a couple of pieces from corner to corner (making a point on the end) put on cookie sheet & place in freezer. Next cut some deep slits in meat & push frozen bacon in slits. It's like a bacon nail. You have to work fast or take each piece out of freezer at a time. It gets soft quick & hard to work with.


----------



## up in smoke (Feb 26, 2007)

Buzz, that sounds like a job for a larding needle!
They are really cool to use!


----------



## buzzy (Feb 26, 2007)

YEA that would work to. I just never got one because this way works fine for me.


----------



## zardnok (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.  I will definitely try it next time.  I will also hit you up for a decent brine recipe!


----------



## buzzy (Feb 26, 2007)

Here is my favorite:
4# boneless venison roast
1 cup sugar
1 cup salt
3 bay leaves
1/2 tsp marjoram
1/2 tsp chili powder
2 tsp coarse black pepper
1 Tbs soy sauce

Roll & tie roast. Don't forget to bacon nail  (lard) it or lay it in before tying it up. Plus throw a couple of pieces in brine for laying on top. Mix all ingredients with enough water to cover roast. Cover & refrigerate for 48 hrs. Remove & let air dry for 1 or 2 hrs then smoke as desired. I prefer cherry wood.


----------



## fatboy240 (Mar 6, 2007)

hey everyone. new to the smoking ring. this ROCKs. i have been smoking deer hams for about 5 years now. i use a ham mix called ham  supreame. most people  cant tell its deer .low heat good smoke and fine eats.


----------

